# I'm definitely looking forward to these kits!



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys and girls. 

Last night I just couldn't stand it any more, and I decided to go shopping today - and so I did. 
I already had the BMW motorcycle kit, as some of you might remember. I bought it on QXL, the danish equivalent of eBay, but I didn't have the proper paint, and the kit has just been lying around, waiting for me to bother doing something about the paint issue. Well - _that's_ sorted out now. 

So today I bought the Tamiya 1/48 Messerschmitt Bf109-E4/7 Trop and the Luftwaffe pilots and ground personnel kits - the latter was on sale, and they only had one kit left at the store! 
SNATCH! So now the tiny unassembled, unpainted Luftwaffe guys has a new home. 
I didn't get the paint for the personnel kit yet, as my budget is pretty limited for the time being. 
That doesn't matter much right now; I can get started with the bike and the fighter. Yummy!

There's three possible versions of the Bf-109 in this kit: 7./JG 26, 2./JG 27 and JG 2 (Helmut Wick).
I'm planning to do the 7./JG 26-version.

I also bought some fresh new paint for the fighter, I already have the glue stuff, so now all I have to do is degrease the basic kit parts, sort out the order of things, and get started. 
Man, am I looking forward to this! Yay! *rubs hands* 
Especially with the crummy summer weather we've got here in Denmark these days - then I'll have something nice to relax with in the evening when I get home.  *bounceBOUNCEbounceBOUNCEbounce*


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

A very nice haul BB, that Tamiya 109 looks good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool beans, lookin forward to watchin ur Build...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Maxi, damn, I'm glad that I got those kits and the paint!
And Les - I'll keep you guys posted as I build, with both text and photos. 

Oh, and btw everyone - since it's been ages since the last time I've tried building model kits, any advice, tips and tricks will be both appreciated and will also be more than welcome. 
And yes, I'll read up on your various threads in here in order to glean whatever knowledge and smart things to do, once I get started. 
Anyway, I'll be saving the more tricky stuff (etched parts, high detailing) for other, hopefully upcoming kits, as I'd like to get used to this stuff again. 
So please don't expect too much from the start, but I _will _try to do my best with whatever means I've got.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2009)

The Tamiya 109 is a nice, yet simple kit to build you should do ok BB, good luck with it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking forward to this BB!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice BB, looking forward to them.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice haul Maria, and great to see you in the modelling 'bit'. I agree with Wayne, that '109 builds into a beauty, and so does the BMW combo. Just shout if you need any help or advice, I'm sure there'll be plenty of offers! 
Jan, get down boy!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

BB will do fine. I'm sure that Jan has already put Bf 109 F and Me 262 kits in the mail so Maria can build Galland's other birds. 

Oh, and by the way Jan she wants an airbrush for Xmas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

I say what now!?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice buys BB, good luck with it!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

*France 1940*

The lone Bf 109 of JG26 flew low over the airfield waggling its wings as a sign of victory. Once again Oberst Biker Babe had been victorious, downing three Spitfires, a Hurricane, a UFO, three seagulls and a Boeing 747 due to a warp in the space time continuum. Side slipping into a perfect landing the Emil taxied quickly towards the dispersal.

"What a woman!" thought Feldwebel Lucky, quickly tucking a copy of Hot Jungfrau magazine into his black overalls. From the moment she'd arrived in her BMW (plus sidecar) he'd been smitten by her smouldering good looks, Gucci flight suit and stilleto flying boots. But would she even notice him, a lowly schwarzman? 

He'd tried his best, installing an MP3 player, ashtray, drinks cup holder, GPS and chemical toilet to her Emil but she seemed aloof to his efforts. It was that damned Oberst Maximowitz of NJG 4 and three quarters who held her unwavering gaze....

To be continued...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Is this going to be another "Get Lucky" story..?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

It will be suitably romantic I assure you. "Plucky young Swede falls in love with Danish Biker Babe, Oberst Maximowitz dies in combat against European swallow (unladen)", that sort of thing.

You come from Sodertalje, you've suffered enough!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well.... born in Sodertalje, lived in Stockholm and Tumba, moved to Ostersund in '76....

Would you mind making the Oberst crash into a pile of manure?




Btw Maria, is that a _Accelleratii Incredibus_ AKA Roadrunner mouse mat?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

Tumba! I've been there, the only place I could pronounce!. Flemingsburg, Tullinge, er, Alvjo, er, Allvjo er, ah, f*ck it! Stockholm!

Tumba has a fine systembolag...state off licence! Kept me sane I can tell you. 350 sek for a bottle of whisky is a total bargain. Not.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Never tried the Chateau Attic or Casa La Garage then....home made good *strong* stuff?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

How about some of the _real _Bjaersk from North Jutland?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> *France 1940*
> 
> The lone Bf 109 of JG26 flew low over the airfield waggling its wings as a sign of victory. Once again Oberst Biker Babe had been victorious, downing three Spitfires, a Hurricane, a UFO, three seagulls and a Boeing 747 due to a warp in the space time continuum. Side slipping into a perfect landing the Emil taxied quickly towards the dispersal.
> 
> ...



You forgot the help- and very useful built-in parking cameras! 
Otherwise:














Jeez Max, you had me in stitches here!   



Lucky13 said:


> Well.... born in Sodertalje, lived in Stockholm and Tumba, moved to Ostersund in '76....
> Would you mind making the Oberst crash into a pile of manure?
> Btw Maria, is that a _Accelleratii Incredibus_ AKA Roadrunner mouse mat?



In other words - with a slightly rephrased-for-the-occasion Fawlty Towers-quote: "Never mind him, he's from Sweden!" 
And yes, that's a Wile E. Coyote-and-Roadrunner-mouse mat I've got. 



Maximowitz said:


> BB will do fine. I'm sure that Jan has already put Bf 109 F and Me 262 kits in the mail so Maria can build Galland's other birds.
> 
> Oh, and by the way Jan she wants an airbrush for Xmas!



I'm definitely looking forward to that - and the airbrush, too.  



Airframes said:


> How about some of the _real _Bjaersk from North Jutland?



You mean "bjæsk", wich is the local dialect for a bitter with various kinds of herbs and spices. Yuck, by the way!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Yuck?! I love the stuff! PS, sorry for the mis-spelling!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Never mind, Airframes - it's a bit hard to spell correctly when you don't have the Æ on your keyboard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> You forgot the help- and very useful built-in parking cameras!
> Otherwise:
> 
> In other words - with a slightly rephrased-for-the-occasion Fawlty Towers-quote: "Never mind him, he's from Sweden!"
> ...



Not to mention that H-U-G-E fox tail on the radio mast....chromed wheels and exhausts.
Well, that all depends how this young lassie behaves, it's all up to Santa.... Bet you have the "Beep-Beep" as a tune when you get a text on your mobile! "Beep-Beep"! D*mn texts! 

Oooh....better be careful! That's how I operate, when people let their guard down, I pounce!



BikerBabe said:


> Never mind, Airframes - it's a bit hard to spell correctly when you don't have the Æ on your keyboard.


Never mind those...I miss my A, A and O! D*mn!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Not to mention that H-U-G-E fox tail on the radio mast....chromed wheels and exhausts.
> Well, that all depends how this young lassie behaves, it's all up to Santa.... Bet you have the "Beep-Beep" as a tune when you get a text on your mobile! "Beep-Beep"! D*mn texts!
> 
> Oooh....better be careful! That's how I operate, when people let their guard down, I pounce!
> ...



Nope, I've got the classical Sony Ericsson text message alert. 
And btw, the foxtail has to be a bright white...never mind the chrome stuff - I prefer the original parts on _most _things...*giggle* ...at least when it comes to motorcycles, planes and cars. 

And concerning the letters: 
Go to Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Character Map, there you'll find your missing letters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

I did not know that....thanks Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Btw, if you open the Characters Map window, you'll see that in the bottom line, there's something written, a la "ALT + 0229".
That's the keyboard shortcut to write whatever letter you've chosen in the little box above. 
You might find that easier than having to open the Character Map window every time you need an "ö".


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2009)

Or, if you have a Mac, you can hold down option and hit U, and then hit whatever vowel you want the umlaut on.


----------

